# PC bootet nicht mehr



## Mietzi (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ein kluger Mensch sagte einmal: Never touch a running system. Recht hat er.

Ich habe das natürlich nicht getan und versuchte den Lüfter von meinem Prozessor abzubauen. Das war ziemlich erfolglos (über dem Kühlkörper sitzt eine schwarze Klammer, sich nicht lösen lässt, zumindest nicht von mir...).
Nunja, nachdem ich dann den Lüfter wieder auf den Kühlkörper geschraubt hatte, hat der PC das booten eingestellt. Er startet noch und piept einmal, durchläuft seinen Memory Test, findet das Floppy Laufwerk, listet seine PCI Devices auf und bleibt dann einfach stehen. (Das Licht von der Floppy bleibt an).

Hat jemand einen guten Tip, woran es liegen kann?


----------



## Kyoko (24. Januar 2005)

hm, vieleicht hat sich von der CPU zu viel Kühlerpaste gelöst oder so, ich würde mal den PC von nem bekannten, der sich gut auskennt durchsehen lassen, und dann das tun was der sagt. Könnte auch sen das n Kontakt abgebrochen ist, oder so.


sers,
Kyoko


----------



## Mietzi (24. Januar 2005)

Die CPU hat (direkt nach dem Neustart gemessen) max. 42 Grad. Daran dürfte es doch eigentlich nicht liegen, oder?


----------



## fluessig (24. Januar 2005)

Bist du sicher, dass du den Fan wieder richtig angeschlossen hast (es gibt auch noch Stecker für den Gehäuselüfter usw)?

Was für einen Prozessor hast du überhaupt (einen mit Slottechnik)?

Steckt das Kabel zum Floppy Drive richtig?

Stecken alle anderen Kabel?


----------



## Mietzi (25. Januar 2005)

Yoho,

ich habe einen alten Athlon auf Socket A (462).

Die Kabel (inkl. Lüfter) stecken alle richtig (sowohl Strom, als auch Controller).
Dämlicherweise bekomme ich den Kühlkörper nicht runter, so dass ich nicht gucken kann, ob der Prozessor beschädigt ist.


----------

